# James delivered a beautiful boat/frame



## Awalsten (Jul 9, 2013)

I just picked up a beautiful boat and frame from James Haworth. I complained on this site that it had been three years and no boat from his Canyon days. So it's only fair to complete my thread. The boat is beautiful and the frame the best I've ever seen. It's an Entity frame.





















Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Very nice looking rig, enjoy and congrats


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice looking rig! definitely nice to see something actually come out of all the BS.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I don't think anyone doubts he produces quality gear, but I just hope you didn't pay the $3200 in full up front with a 14% APR credit card...


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

Are those handles placed so close so that one person can get two hand holds? I would rather they be further apart so that 2 per side can more comfortably carry the boat. 
It is a nice looking rig though. 

Jim


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

three years. Just let that sink in for a moment.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

I can't find any mention of your boat that you were waiting for, I was curious for the story but don't see any of your posts complaing as you state. Glad you ended up with it, sorry you had to wait three years, yikes. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Hey Paul....a lot of Greenwall related threads and posts have been deleted from this site......just saying. OP.....congrats on the new frame.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

What kind of tubes are those and are they what you ordered and expected (brand included)?


----------



## Mattchu (May 29, 2015)

I like where he put the air valves. Easy to top off.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

caverdan said:


> Hey Paul....a lot of Greenwall related threads and posts have been deleted from this site......just saying. OP.....congrats on the new frame.


Ohh yeah

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

That's one color coordinated stack of boats trailer included pretty tight. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

caverdan said:


> Hey Paul....a lot of Greenwall related threads and posts have been deleted from this site......just saying. OP.....congrats on the new frame.


Yeah, some trash got taken out but Awalsten's original complaint post is still there. Just click on "$3200" in my post above where I link to his complaint.

If you ever want to see posts someone has made, just click on their name next to one of their posts, then you'll see the option to see more posts by them, send a PM, etc.

-AH


----------



## sledhooligan (Mar 12, 2009)

"3200$" is aa dead link. When you search the OP other posts he only has 8 and nothing comes up about greenwall , james or canyon. 
Its a shame the buzz has decided to wash there hands of this and delete or edit most post about this. People should know this guy is a thief and liar .


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

sledhooligan said:


> "3200$" is aa dead link. When you search the OP other posts he only has 8 and nothing comes up about greenwall , james or canyon.
> Its a shame the buzz has decided to wash there hands of this and delete or edit most post about this. People should know this guy is a thief and liar .


Its all there for me. Second post in thread history shows the post. 

The link in Andy's is live for me too.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

$3200 post comes up deleted for me. Must be a moderator thing

Sent from my SM-G930V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Awalsten (Jul 9, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> What kind of tubes are those and are they what you ordered and expected (brand included)?



The tubes are built by "Rogue" and the frame is "Entity". After Canyon went out of business All I wanted was to get my boat and not lose the money. James and I had weekly conversations for 3 years and many were difficult. I continued to pursue a successful outcome and I'm extremely happy I received the boat and this is behind me. I'm sure James feels the same way. Since I trashed him in an earlier post out of frustration, I wanted to be fair and share the news that I had received the boat. I love the boat, the frame and dry box are superior construction. I'm older and greyer but have the boat.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

elkhaven said:


> $3200 post comes up deleted for me. Must be a moderator thing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


It comes up deleted for me too. It is sad that a lot of the threads about Greenwall were deleted. I found them to be both entertaining and informative. 

The big lesson I've learned from watching this train wreck is .....do not prepay for custom work.....pay for materials only and make them deliver to get their profits. Once you pay in full for something....the initiative to finish a project goes out the window for some businesses. Give them 1/2 down and the rest on completion. 

You stand a real good chance of getting screwed by paying in full for something that isn't built yet.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

the $3200 link doesn't work for me and looking at his prior post history also does not show the prior complaint post for me either.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Hey folks, we've had a troll come by and some cleanup done so a few posts have been removed. Awalsten's complaint post has not been removed or deleted and can be found here: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f44/dont-support-pro-60909.html#post430452

Posts by trolls will be deleted as will posts responding to (feeding) them so please don't waste your time replying to him. No one's trying to protect a certain vendor, but posts trolling for him or by sockpuppet accounts are likely to get spulled. There are still a ton of discussions about this vendor.

If you have received a PM from the user "Andy Robinowitz" please forward it to me.

Thanks,

-AH


----------



## Fumble (May 23, 2013)

Andy H. said:


> Hey folks, we've had a troll come by and some cleanup done so a few posts have been removed. Awalsten's complaint post has not been removed or deleted and can be found here: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f44/dont-support-pro-60909.html#post430452
> 
> Posts by trolls will be deleted as will posts responding to (feeding) them so please don't waste your time replying to him. No one's trying to protect a certain vendor, but posts trolling for him or by sockpuppet accounts are likely to get spulled. There are still a ton of discussions about this vendor.
> 
> ...


No worky


----------



## semievolved (Nov 12, 2011)

This is what comes up with either link:
Invalid Topic specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## semievolved (Nov 12, 2011)

I like that the oar masts are movable. I am curious what you do when the floor wears out? Do they somehow weave that in after the frame is built?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

OK, folks, apologies for the misfire - my bad. that post had been removed along with another. At the time we were getting inundated with new users and and other folks coming to the site solely to complain about a certain company. 

From the MB community rules:

*Dealer/Vendor and Customer Disputes*
This forum is not intended to be a mechanism for people to vent frustrations about vendors or sales from private parties. Please settle your differences with sellers, manufacturers and dealers through the long-established legal or arbitration systems or the Better Business Bureau but not through our community.


----------



## Mattchu (May 29, 2015)

Andy

Can you verify that the originator of this thread indeed complained about pro/canyon or whatever in the past? If that's the case, it would lend more credibility to his claim of receiving a cat and frame 3 years late.

Not insinuating that the original poster is a liar, but there have been lots of bogus user names. 

Thanks.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Yes, the OP complained about Canyon/PRO in the past. I've seen no reason to doubt it's valid.


----------



## brasscap (Jul 12, 2009)

Why not do what many other forums do? Lock the thread and ban the user. I too agree there is valuable information even in these troll/shill threads.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Mattchu said:


> Andy
> 
> Can you verify that the originator of this thread indeed complained about pro/canyon or whatever in the past? If that's the case, it would lend more credibility to his claim of receiving a cat and frame 3 years late.
> 
> ...


There is something screwy with that thread, even as a mod I'm not able to quote it.... so here is the content from that original post by Awalsten, just to clear the air:

"Reminding Buzz participants to not support "Pacific River Outfitters" in North Bend, Oregon. James still, After 3 years, owes me $3200 or a cataraft, frame, and dry box. He's opened PRO and I'm sure his unethical business practices will be the same as was Canyon Whitewater inflatables. I want to save other boaters the emotional and financial pain of what I went thru. I contact James every week and he fills my head with hope. No more. James will post responses under his many guises lying how I'm wrong. We've all seen it. And I don't care. Please feel free to supply forums I can post on to warn people."


----------

